# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور سامسونج جلاكسى ميجا 6.3 الابيض White Galaxy Mega 6.3

## mohamed73



----------


## عصام البرغثي

رائععععععععععع

----------

